

Music As Data - Music programming with Clojure - ique
http://mad.emotionull.com/

======
makmanalp
Do not forget about impromptu:

<http://vimeo.com/2433947> \- Keith Jarrett Style

<http://vimeo.com/2434054> \- Part

<http://vimeo.com/2579694> \- Coding up an orchestra

<http://impromptu.moso.com.au/>

It's the only livecoding platform i know that doesn't sound all electronicy.

~~~
sgrove
The Keith Jarrett style was amazing - I really felt the analogy between
playing a live instrument and changing the code in real-time, and it sounded
very good.

I had visions of a large symphony hall with people dressed very sharply
watching a master 'player' create and manipulate this piece in real-time... I
think there may be a possibility. Interesting thought anyway.

------
swannodette
Don't forget about the other the excellent live music programming environment
written in Clojure - Overtone <http://project-overtone.org/>

------
math
I started building something similar a while back called music compojure.
Anyone who is interested in algorithmic composition in Clojure may wish to
look at the notation I came up with for comparison (see the examples directory
on github). Though not perfect, it's very flexible and I'm quite pleased with
some of the ideas in it. The code is perhaps maybe nearly useful. It produces
midi files.

<https://github.com/mhowlett/music-compojure>

------
jonromero
Thx for the post! Feel free to ask anything you like!

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Wicked! I may try to embed your work inside my JRuby/Mirah/Java VST bridge [1]
when I'll have more time.

Would be amazing to reuse your syntax inside a VST plugin, to write
arpeggiators, drum patterns or other similar things.

Thanks for sharing!

[1] <https://github.com/thbar/opaz-plugdk>

~~~
catshirt
a bit ago i started a javascript osc environment [1] for fun. a copy of
touchosc, but in the browser and you can edit your controls live.

i didn't have any intentions to share it, but this seems to be an appropriate
venue. it's not nearly as cool as anything else in the thread :). pretty proof
of concept, but maybe will get some ideas going. the relevance is that it's
easy to execute arbitrary code [2] to control any program that supports
osc/midi.

[1] <https://github.com/catshirt/backbone-osc>

[2] [https://github.com/catshirt/backbone-
osc/blob/master/static/...](https://github.com/catshirt/backbone-
osc/blob/master/static/webroot/js/views/slider.js#L63)

------
carlhu
I love the compact notation for pitch and transforms. Question: there are two
other aspects of music that would be wonderful to encode in your approach:
note duration and loudness.

Do you have ideas on how to achieve this while continuuing the readability of
your syntax?

~~~
jonromero
Yeap! there is already a :duration and a :volume element. You can map
transformations on them

------
rbarooah
Reminds me of AMPLE - a forth based system from 1984, which was notably used
by Vince Clarke of Erasure.

( <http://www.colinfraser.com/m5000/m5000.htm> )

Take a look at the AMPLE nucleus programmers guide - this thing was incredibly
powerful and would be good even now with decent synthesis hardware.

------
PanosJee
That 's cool! Music notes as variables and code at the same time. Genious!

------
JulianMorrison
Front page unreadable on a netbook screen in Chrome, clipped at the bottom and
not scrolling.

------
jwingy
Awesome! We are one step closer to the digital reproduction of "real" music,
where you once might need a pianist with real skill, now you just need a
musician that understands how to create such sound! A digital Richter so to
speak....

